# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  ways to make money

## bopoiu

there are low level way to make money 

and mid and high level needed to make money

what you you think is best atm

----------


## grizzlik1

WvW kill Skale 1 blood cost 20silver

----------


## acidflesh

> WvW kill Skale 1 blood cost 20silver


Where on the map do those spawn? I can't seem to find them.

----------


## Tabeas

I also would very much like to know where these spawn. Cant find them.

----------


## Dartexx

I would like someone to post good gold farming spots/methods for a level 80 character. If someone gives some usefull info i'll +rep :Smile:

----------


## holygift

^ make it 2

----------


## Olum

CoF speed runs will net you about 30 in silver, perhaps another 5 silver in vendoring blues/greens, the rare yellow (maybe 1 every 10 runs), and tokens for level 80 exotic weapons/armor. Also T5 mats (mostly fangs and scales), butter/chocolate and tons of silk.

Maybe 15 minutes a run, if you get a group that knows what they're doing.

----------


## flotos

Are you sure that in explo mode the run take 20 minute ? in story, yes, but man people tells me it was 3 times more longer explo than story. So we dont get token. Also i think the tokens are for level 70, not 80.

----------


## Pfeffer

Take magg (2nd choice) its so simple and easy 20 mins and it wont take u more...

----------


## Olum

As Pfeffer has said, CoF on Magg option is 15-20 minutes and incredibly simple. And the tokens will get you level 80 exotic armors and weapons. Bonus that they make you look like you're on fire.

----------


## flotos

I also found an exploit on the 2nd option. Before killing the boss dog, go in a house on the north, and by the window you can go on the moutain and then past the door with many guards.

----------


## Olum

> I also found an exploit on the 2nd option. Before killing the boss dog, go in a house on the north, and by the window you can go on the moutain and then past the door with many guards.


You're not talking about CoF.

----------


## bopoiu

> As Pfeffer has said, CoF on Magg option is 15-20 minutes and incredibly simple. And the tokens will get you level 80 exotic armors and weapons. Bonus that they make you look like you're on fire.


sry for nood question but what do you mean by CoF ? 
I fugured out it was Call of Faith but is that a bot? a region in game ? or a way to play with a team?
thx

----------


## Pfeffer

Its Citadell of Flames, the lvl 70 Charr Dungeon.

----------


## Mortox

> WvW kill Skale 1 blood cost 20silver


I believe this may have been patched and the loot tables changed (maybe with same patch that recently changed Cooking?)

I just farmed the Skales in WvW Eternal for about 2 hours, and found zero powerful bloods. I found about ~15 potent bloods/venom sacks, but those are the tier 4 (325skill) materials worth very little, about ~1s each. I am now finding lots of "Eggs" (the cooking mat) and an unusual number of Black Lions Chests (found 9 in the 2 hours) 

Previously I would have found at least 5+ Powerful Bloods in this amount of time, and many more Potent items. 

This is of course a small sample size, so more input would be good from others who have recently farmed the area, but I believe it is fixed.

----------


## grizzlik1

> Previously I would have found at least 5+ Powerful Bloods in this amount of time, and many more Potent items.


yup not good but for first lvl) for boting)

----------

